# Ronnie Coleman admits to steroid use



## Livebig14 (Feb 15, 2011)

YouTube - Ronnie Coleman admitting to Steroid Use (Full Interview)


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 15, 2011)

Haha... 






YouTube Video


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 15, 2011)

haha


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 15, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> YouTube - Ronnie Coleman admitting to Steroid Use (Full Interview)


 Im shocked, I thought he was all natural. lol.  He was the first to really show the hgh gut.


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 15, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> Im shocked, I thought he was all natural. lol.  He was the first to really show the hgh gut.


nah man he is all natural its just genetics. hahaha


----------



## GFR (Feb 15, 2011)

Great thread, however I liked it better back in 2008.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2011)

rick rolled.. jew bastard..


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn nigga you tricky!


----------



## rjackd1 (Feb 16, 2011)

He would have been able to beat most guys with half of what he took....stronger than most still too. Dude was ridiculous.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 16, 2011)

rjackd1 said:


> He would have been able to beat most guys with half of what he took....stronger than most still too. Dude was ridiculous.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 17, 2011)

I think he is as big as he is cuz he is or was a cop.  Could have something to do with it.  We need muscle out there  instead of fat fuc*s that catch their target.


----------



## irish_2003 (Feb 17, 2011)

deny til you die.....as a reserve cop he should know better than to say anything.....i highly doubt the arlington police department will reprimand him


----------



## Sinner39 (Feb 17, 2011)

In other news the sun it hot.


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sinner39 said:


> In other news the sun it hot.


^ haha


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 18, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I think he is as big as he is cuz he is or was a cop.  Could have something to do with it.  We need muscle out there  instead of fat fuc*s that catch their target.



I've seen him run in flippers and it was not pretty.


----------



## tgarza (Feb 18, 2011)

Noooooooooo.......say it ain't so! 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## VonEric (Feb 18, 2011)

I thought he just worked out hard, ate good and took branched amino acids with whey protein... I have been deceived and im shocked


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 18, 2011)

Yea buddy!


----------



## mich29 (Feb 19, 2011)

VonEric said:


> I thought he just worked out hard, ate good and took branched amino acids with whey protein... I have been deceived and im shocked


----------



## onthedarkside (Feb 19, 2011)

Myostatin gene mutation+ a few PH cycles and that's how I thought he got that big, since he couldn't juice being a cop.(diet diet diet too i kno)


----------



## vortrit (Feb 19, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I think he is as big as he is cuz he is or was a cop.  Could have something to do with it.  We need muscle out there  instead of fat fuc*s that catch their target.



I don't see what being a cop has to do with it. Most of them around here are fat except the one guy who probably weighs in at about 130 lbs. soaking wet.


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I don't see what being a cop has to do with it. Most of them around here are fat except the one guy who probably weighs in at about 130 lbs. soaking wet.


if all cops looked like Ronnie I think there would be less crime though.  Haha he would fuck most people up with one hand


----------



## DEVILtrainer666 (Feb 21, 2011)

that wasnt very funny.


----------



## Matt C (Feb 22, 2011)

Ronnie uses steroids?


----------

